# Brake lights stuck on, 1997 Pathfinder



## alcyone (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm stumped on this one. It sounds easy -- the brake lights are stuck on -- but I can't figure it out. Here's the part I don't understand: the brake lights go OUT when I hit the brake pedal. They're ON when I'm off the brakes. 

The switch at the brake pedal is fine; I've even replaced it, but no luck. I've checked the adjustment on the parking brake; it's fine. All of the fuses are fine. If I were to swap in a switch that's push-to-make instead of push-to-break (which is the standard part, presumably for safety reasons), it would work perfectly. But that's backwards. Any ideas?


----------



## BizzareCustoms (Jul 31, 2009)

quick question did u check the gromments in the pedal assembly that actually press the switch. (some vehicles have two not sure out about our pathfinders) But the most commin problem is that they disenagrate. Mine did the same thing when i bough it and i look and that piece was gone so i glued three pennies together and epoxied them to the brake pedal and wal-la problem solved. If thats not it let me know and ill pulled the schematics and see what i can come up with


----------



## alcyone (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. No, the actuation mechanism is OK. I've even pulled the switch out and thumbed it by hand. Switch off = brake lights on. Switch on = brake lights off. Exactly the opposite of how it should be. Any thoughts you have from looking at the wiring diagram are more than welcome.


----------



## BizzareCustoms (Jul 31, 2009)

well from what i can i see its just a simple momentary switch when. It should be open when its in its normal state and should provide continuity when the brake pedal is depressed. it should have constant 12v on the pin 1 which should be a red wire with a blue stripe. (wire colors sometimes differ) the 12v is provided by a 10amp fuse in the junction block. when the pedal is depressed is makes continuity supplying 12v to pin 2 the green wire with yellow stripe which connects to the brake lamp bulbs that have a constant ground supply.
I would start by disconnection the switch and seeing if all other lights work right and the brake lights go out. if that's the case i would say possibly a bad switch. have seen new switches be bad. 
If worse comes to worse and the brake lights being reverse are the only problem i could tell you how to rewire it with a relay to make it work.


----------

